# Hilfe bei Abitur Logo



## sconey (28. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Zu unserem Abitur wollen wir ein Thema zu unserem Logo machen!
Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt alles im Stil der Ritterzeit zu machen.
Für das Logo heisst das, dass es in Form eines Wappens gestalltet werden soll.
Hier ist schonmal was von mir:
die Linke seite soll Golden sein, die rechte rot (ich dachte mir diese 2 Farben passen gut zu einem Ritterlichen wappen)
den Schriftzug könnt ihr ja erkennen .
so und jetzt zu euch! Bitte bombadiert mich mit euren Ideen und Vorschlägen 
danke

http://www.egerstuebchen.de/wappen05    <----Link zum Logo


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. September 2004)

Also entweder sind meine Augen übermüdet oder du solltest dringend mal prüfen, wo das Bild hin ist.


----------



## da_Dj (28. September 2004)

Habt ihr keine 'Farben' die eure Schule identifizieren? An meiner alten Schule war das z.B. Blau-Gelb ... es soll ja nicht nur gut ausschauen, sondern auch Bezug haben ... Gold/Silber als Verzierung/Ornament ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber die Wappenfarben sollten doch die Schule 'repräsentieren'.

Habt ihr einen guten Zeichner/Karikaristen? Und evtl. Jemanden der das ganze gut digital umsetzen kann, da könnte ich mir wie es für Wappen üblich ist, anstatt eines (Fabel-)Tieres [wie z.B. ein Drachen] sehr gut den Kopf eines Lehrers etc. als Karikatur darauf vorstellen ... [evtl. auch in Form eines Drachesn, Löwens etc. ]

P.S. Mythos 007 hatte den für ihn repräsentativen Playboy Hasen auf einem [waren sogar zwei oder mehr oder?] Wappen und das sah richtig gut aus  Vielleicht gibts von Mythos ja den einen oder anderen Tip.


----------



## sconey (1. Oktober 2004)

danke für den Hinweis!
unsere farben sind Gold und Blau.
Und demnach habe ich das Logo auch geändert  (siehe Link)


----------



## ludz (1. Oktober 2004)

Also ich muss sagen, das Logo hat keinen einheitlichen Stil. Auf der einen Seite versuchst du mit der Wappenform zwar eure Mittelalterthematik einzubauen, auf der anderen Seite aber "zerstörst" du dieses Altertümliche mit dem dafür viel zu modernen Schriftzug und den Sternen.

Für das Mittelalter bietet sich eher eine Schrift mit geschwungenen Formen und Serifen an. Außerdem sollte dieser momentan vorherrschenden Schlichtheit ein wenig mehr Bildfülle herrschen. Also irgendwas verziertes muss da drauf (ein paar Ideen wurden ja schon genannt).


----------



## mschuetzda (2. Oktober 2004)

Vielleich hilft Euch diese Seite weiter:  http://www.heraldik-wappen.de


----------



## sconey (2. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Hinweise ich werde sie befolgen


----------



## da_Dj (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab dir auf die schnelle mal einen 'Denkanstoss' fertig gemacht ... Wobei das Gebäude inner Mitte dann ersetzt werden sollte, entweder durch eine ähnliche Zeichnung eurer Schule oder ähnliches [wie halt gesagt, Karikatur eines Lehrers etc.] Die 'Füller' da drüber waren nur aus Jux, hab an gekreuzte Schwerter gedacht ... 

Große Version ...
Beispiel auf Shirt ...


----------

